# Is Farnsworth Bentley Trad?



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been wondering, would Farnsworth Bentley be considered trad? For those of you who don't know who Farnsworth Bentley is, he's P. Diddy's former assistant turned rapper.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

No, I wouldnt consider him trad, hes definitely a dandy.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Fonzworth Bentley is an interesting character, but I wouldn't consider him trad, whatever that means (some may argue that one can be trad, I'm still a bit dubious). He is a fantastic dandy and a wonderful showman. He also seems to have eccentric taste that is his own, rather than manufactured by 'handlers', he also has a bio degree and plays the violin. He cites his father and grandfather as influences on his dress. There is a great video of him on you tube rapping and then pulling out a bowtie in the middle and tying it on stage. He seems to be genuine, if not more than a little odd (unlike the tea partay video). Not Ivy, but he does shop at Jay Kos which prides itself on natural shoulder.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I would wear the two bottom pics.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Not sure if he is "Trad" but his clothes are certainly American albeit with a significant Anglo influence, though "Trad" is also heavily Anglo. I'd describe him as a dandy who favors TNSIL.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I see nothing Trad or Ivy. Definately not understated or classic. Maybe some kind of "modern preppy". He is an interesting character though.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I see nothing Trad or Ivy. Definately not understated or classic. Maybe some kind of "modern preppy". He is an interesting character though.


I agree its not very understated, but what modern about it?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> I agree its not very understated, but what modern about it?


I was really just searching for some kind of description that could fit him into the trad area. Perhaps I should have called it "updated preppy", although it is probably more correctly "updated fine English tailoring". He always looks well put together in a classic mens style, but I see not much trad about the entire look as I think of trad. His use of color is off the charts. Fedoras, big dive watches, fancy umbrellas, wild patterned shirts (I realize there are many fans of patterned shirts here), arm garters, supressed waist jackets, and french cuffs are not what I think of as trad or ivy.

He dresses very well. The original poster asked if it was trad. I would guess that Mr. Bentley was not going for a trad look.

Edit: On re-reading, maybe I should not have said there was "nothing trad" about his look. You are correct that there are some trad elements.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Mr.Bentley now has released a book.

https://www.randomhouse.com/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=9781400064533

"My manners were the first ingredient that set me apart from my peers," notes the suave and stylish Fonzworth Bentley, Sean "Diddy" Combs's former personal assistant and a celebrity in his own right. Now, in this one-of-a-kind book, Bentley shares his surefire strategies for success.

Just how does a guy move from Atlanta to New York City without knowing a soul in the entertainment industry and become, in less than two years, the P.A. to one of the biggest moguls in hip-hop history? Bentley attributes his accomplishment to one key equation: Manners + Confidence + Style = Swagger. With this formula, Bentley transformed himself into an icon of unflappable grace, elegance, and good manners-and now he's on a mission to help you step up your game, advance your swagger, get ahead, and live out your dreams.

Inside you'll learn everything you need to know about

• manners and the magic of Please and Thank You
• the art of eating well, from which glass to use to handling the napkin
• the basics of fine dining, whether you're a host or a guest
• the do's and "oh no you di'int's" of cell phones, e-mail, and text messaging
• projecting confidence through your body language
• the power of introductions, even when you can't remember someone's name
• what to do before, during, and after a job interview
• body maintenance, from hair to toes to pearly whites
• the principles of timeless fashion, so you never go out of style
• 15 things every man and 15 things every woman must have in his or her closet
Plus "Bent Hints"-little things to keep in mind for any occasion

Though we seem to be in the midst of what Bentley calls "the Golden Age of Disrespect," he demonstrates how we can add a touch of class and dignity to our lives. He's here to make sure your color schemes are fly and your stance is stage-ready.

Filled with photographs to illustrate his lessons, Advance Your Swagger is the lifestyle book of the year. He's taken care of his world-now let Mr. Bentley whip yours into style.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Farnsworth Bentley + William F Buckley = two sides of the same coin. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

mpcsb said:


> Farnsworth Bentley + William F Buckley = two sides of the same coin. :icon_smile_wink:


Separated at Birch.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Do trads change their names from perfectly decent names such as Derek Watkins to names that parody the English aristocracy?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fonzworth_Bentley


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Acacian said:


> Do trads change their names from perfectly decent names such as Derek Watkins to names that parody the English aristocracy?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fonzworth_Bentley


About as frequently as they live in Hoboken.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Haven't been to Hoboken recently, have you?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Acacian said:


> Haven't been to Hoboken recently, have you?


Actually yes, more yuppie than preppy.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> Actually yes, more yuppie than preppy.


Hoboken is heavily influenced by Wall Street, but there are those of us who dress in a less yuppie but more trad way as well.

But I don't see what this has to do with my comment, which was basically that changing your name to make it seem more aristocratic doesn't seem "organically trad". It is sort of dandyish. That is all.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Acacian said:


> Hoboken is heavily influenced by Wall Street, but there are those of us who dress in a less yuppie but more trad way as well.
> 
> But I don't see what this has to do with my comment, which was basically that changing your name to make it seem more aristocratic doesn't seem "organically trad". It is sort of dandyish. That is all.


I know and my real point is none of that matters. Either you dress Trad or not. Name or location doesn't matter. If one was to connect Trad to lifestyle, aping English Aristocracy is far more Trad than living in Hoboken.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> I've been wondering, would Farnsworth Bentley be considered trad?


No.
. . .


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> I know and my real point is none of that matters. Either you dress Trad or not. Name or location doesn't matter. If one was to connect Trad to lifestyle, aping English Aristocracy is far more Trad than living in Hoboken.


I agree that far more trads have aped English aristocracy than have ever lived in Hoboken...


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

I've met him, and he's a very naturally stylish guy ("To appear well dressed, be skinny and tall" - Mason Cooley). He's very Ralph Lauren (I use the term neutrally), in that he likes classic clothes but worn with a contemporary fashion sense. My biggest critique, appearance-wise, would be that he had an "I just went shopping" look to him; in other words, too new.

I interviewed him for the LA Times and posted a complete transcript of the interview at Dandyism.net:

https://www.dandyism.net/?p=164

Later, I had a caricaturist draw him as Icarus:

https://www.dandyism.net/?p=288


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

something about this whole trad v. modern preppy v. yuppie .v wall street v. dandy v.sdkl;sad cracks me up.

I always though he was sort of ironic and self-aware (postmodern?) in his dress.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> Separated at Birch.


VERY nice!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Mr.Bentley now has released a book.
> 
> https://www.randomhouse.com/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=9781400064533


You haven't actually seen the book have you? I would at least be interested in looking at it.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

tripreed said:


> You haven't actually seen the book have you? I would at least be interested in looking at it.


It actually was someone's recommendation at B&N, it didn't seem half bad to be honest, nothing groundbreaking of course, but worth a look.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Acacian said:


> I agree that far more trads have aped English aristocracy than have ever lived in Hoboken...


I've lived in Hoboken.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

No he's (F. Bentley) not trad, but I am.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

Is he any tradlier for being a horrible rapper?


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

AsherNM said:


> Is he any tradlier for being a horrible rapper?


+1

haha


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

AsherNM said:


> Is he any tradlier for being a horrible rapper?


Yes of course, Trad can't rap. Well aside from Squire, he of course is, BALLIN!


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> something about this whole trad v. modern preppy v. yuppie .v wall street v. dandy v.sdkl;sad cracks me up.
> 
> I always though he was sort of ironic and self-aware (postmodern?) in his dress.


He's into fashion he was Flusser's apprentice at a time and worked for Polo. I doubt it is ironic, but surely self aware. It is his "thing", how he a middle class guy fits into hip hop.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

F

I think rapper's dress has been steadily improving over the past few years, not really my thing (still), but at times far more dressy than before.

Farnsworth, quite a life:

"Bentley was born *Derek Watkins* in Atlanta, Georgia. He attended North Atlanta High School. He is a graduate of Morehouse College with a Bachelor of Science degree in biology and attended the Fashion Institute of Technology in New York City. His younger brother, Dion, is a recent graduate of University of Southern California's film school. His cousin, Jonathan Watkins plays in the drumline at Auburn University. His uncle, a band director, played him Beethoven's 5th Symphony at 18 months and, by the time Watkins was 2-1/2 years old, he was learning to play violin via the Suzuki method. He would later become concert master in his high school orchestra. Watkins gained an appreciated for dance and fashion in Atlanta. After graduating from Morehouse, with a bachelor of science degree, he took a job at a local Polo store in Atlanta where his customers included his childhood friend Andre 3000 of Outkast and future employer Sean "P. Diddy" Combs. When offered a job at The Polo Mansion, Watkins relocated to New York City, where he encountered Combs. After leaving Polo, Watkins became an apprentice for designer Alan Flusser. Later he was maitre d' at a New York restaurant. Watkins later reconsidered his position as maitre d' and sought a career in entertainment. He was later hired as Combs' personal assistant. Watkins worked for Combs for two years. In 2002 he resigned as Combs' personal assistant to pursue an acting career."

source:www.wikipedia.com


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I am amused that jjohnson12 is using a picture of Geoffrey Palmer. Is he popular in the US?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

He isn't nearly as trad as Tony Sinclair.


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

By a bizarre coincidence, I saw Fonzworth last night at the opening of a men's vintage store in L.A. called Jake. He looked his usual self: Very stylish, very colorful, very new. 

If I recall, he had on light blue corduroy pants that were hemmed noticeably short. They also seemed slightly pegged. His sportcoat was a kind of brown tweed with a windowpane in nearly the same shade of blue (ergo matching too literally). I forget the shirt, and the tie was either wool or cashmere. 

Very fuzzy.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

Chensvold said:


> By a bizarre coincidence, I saw Fonzworth last night at the opening of a men's vintage store in L.A. called Jake. He looked his usual self: Very stylish, very colorful, very new.


Did you ask him if he was trad?


----------

